# Uber Red Surge areas disappear when you drive to them



## Smitty in the Lou

Hi all. First post and still fairly new at the game. I've noticed that when driving to a surge area it seems to disappear once I get there like "ha ha **** you just kidding." Is this common or am I just cursed?


----------



## Iann

Yes this happens. Never chase surge


----------



## Donshonda

ok ill bite...

Uber only surges areas because there aren't any drivers in that area. Newbies like yourself see that surge and think that its a high activity/ demand area. 99.9% of the time it is NOT. this accomplishes 2 things... 1: newbies chase the surge and end up spreading out, which is what Uber wants... better coverage. So yes, the surge disappears the moment you get there. 2: If someone wants a ride all of the sudden? they don't have to wait long because Poof!! you're close by now. It's totally a game that Uber uses to get us ants to spread out, instead of 10 Ubers on the same street.

My advice? get to know this forum. do some research on all the topics you have questions about. There's a wealth of knowledge here. and the occasional p*ssed off rants from other drivers.

Also? get to know your city/area. find out where and when people want to be, and put yourself in the right place at the right time... Sporting venue's and or concert venue's...


----------



## Smitty in the Lou

Yeah I joined this forum specifically to filter out the bullshit and learn what to do and what not to do.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

It is common and you are cursed now that you’re an Uber Driver.


----------



## daave1

Uber surge is based on a supply-and-demand principle. If there are more ride requests in an area than there are drivers, then the surge Cloud appears. Just like it was said earlier, drivers flock to the surge and cause it to disappear. The best thing to do is to stay put just outside of the area. If all the noobs would do this, the Surge would be much more effective and we could beat Uber at their own game!


----------



## Rakos

Approach steathily "offline"...

When well inside go "online"...

You are now either in a primetime area...

Or...

you just got scrubered...Oh Well...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Moonrider

Smitty in the Lou said:


> Hi all. First post and still fairly new at the game. I've noticed that when driving to a surge area it seems to disappear once I get there like "ha ha &%[email protected]!* you just kidding." Is this common or am I just cursed?


The first thing I learned driving for rideshare was, "Get an EZ-Pass for toll roads." (Might be a different name in your area.)
The second thing I learned was, "Don't CHASE the surge. Learn what areas surge at certain times of day and be there when it pops up."
The third thing I learned was, "Be picky. Low rated riders are that way for a reason. Avoid them unless you feel brave."
The fourth thing I learned was, "Long pickups usually aren't worth the extra miles. Neither are long trips with no rides back to your area. If you take a long ride, have a plan to make money on the flip-flop."
The fifth thing was, "Never expect a tip, not matter how great you are as a driver. People take Uber/Lyft to save money. They're not gonna give the money they saved to you. Not even part of it. It's nice when it happens though."
The sixth thing was, "Don't hesitate to cancel no-shows, unaccompanied minors, and kids without a car seat when the law requires them."


----------



## PTUber

As many have said here don't chase the surge but you definitely want to work the surge. It's really the only way to make decent $. Learn your market. There will be patterns. In my market for example early mornings especially Monday mornings good surge rides to the airport. Of course games, events, festivals & concerts are good. Certain areas within your market tend to be better than others. Around here snowstorms are golden! Of course weekend bar areas are always good just be prepared for drunk people.


----------



## Merc7186

Don't listen to these guys OP....you just weren't fast enough to arrive at the surge area. Next time, drive faster to that surge and beat the other guys there....

...and always chase the surge, that's where the money is made but no one wants to tell you that. Candy and Bottled Water too, gets extra tips.


----------



## Donshonda

Merc7186 said:


> Don't listen to these guys OP....you just weren't fast enough to arrive at the surge area. Next time, drive faster to that surge and beat the other guys there....
> 
> ...and always chase the surge, that's where the money is made but no one wants to tell you that. Candy and Bottled Water too, gets extra tips.


And I'm the Easter bunny.......


----------



## Aerodrifting

Yes, It's normal as you drive towards surge it disappears.

You need to think like a rider sometimes, Why pay $30 for a trip when you can wait 5 mins and pay $15? Surge is created by a shortage of drivers comparing to the number of riders *checking their app*, They don't necessarily need to request actual rides for surge to happen. So when drivers like you are all flocking towards the surge area, The shortage of drivers is gone thus ending the surge. Riders who are patient get to order a ride at base rate.

The only surge that will last are big events, games, bar closing etc.


----------



## Smitty in the Lou

Yeah that makes sense because during St Pattys Day which was consequently my first day driving the Surges were not disappearing. Thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## JTTwentySeven

Donshonda said:


> ok ill bite...
> 
> Uber only surges areas because there aren't any drivers in that area. Newbies like yourself see that surge and think that its a high activity/ demand area. 99.9% of the time it is NOT. this accomplishes 2 things... 1: newbies chase the surge and end up spreading out, which is what Uber wants... better coverage. So yes, the surge disappears the moment you get there. 2: If someone wants a ride all of the sudden? they don't have to wait long because Poof!! you're close by now. It's totally a game that Uber uses to get us ants to spread out, instead of 10 Ubers on the same street.
> 
> My advice? get to know this forum. do some research on all the topics you have questions about. There's a wealth of knowledge here. and the occasional p*ssed off rants from other drivers.
> 
> Also? get to know your city/area. find out where and when people want to be, and put yourself in the right place at the right time... Sporting venue's and or concert venue's...


^^^ Exactly what they said here ^^^

If you want to get surge rides, don't chase after them. Take time and watch the map, and over time you'll see key areas that surge a lot more than others. You're job is to find those areas and if you happen to be in that area, stay in that area until it surges. Thus, you'll get surge rides.

For instance, my day time job is in a town where there are a LOT of corporate buildings. When you check the map towards the end of the day 4:30 - 6:30, yes you see a LOT of drivers in the area but the town is always surged. But the surge changes rapidly between 1.2x to 2.2x back to 1.6x within minutes. Know the area, and you'll get your surges if you plan it out well enough.


----------



## Fewber

Dear OP,

Thanks for reaching out. 

We know how frustrating it can be when you see this blood red orange surge cloud and start driving towards it only to have it seem like we are gaming you as it slowly but surely inches away from you as you drive closer to it. 

Rest assured that our systems are functioning properly as this anomaly occurs and that we are not trying to screw with your mind as you relentlessly drive miles towards this area hoping to make a lot of money from a surging trip. 

During surge, we expect all available drivers to immediately turn their driver apps on in order to stop the surge as quickly as possible so that our passengers can be transported at base rates. Base rates will make you more money as more passengers are willing to ride.

Even though surge is based on supply and demand, we are more than happy to send you ping requests that are outside of surge. In fact, our systems will certainly at times ping you on a long distance pickup that is clearly on the opposite side of the surge cloud. Expect this to occur multiple times as we expect you to overlook the surge area you are trying to reach and accept this long distance ping to keep your acceptance rate high and to ensure that our passengers receive the best experience possible at the previously described base rate.

Once again, thanks for reaching out. If you have any further questions, feel free to contact us at uber support.


----------



## NoPooPool

Fewber said:


> Dear OP,
> 
> Thanks for reaching out.
> 
> We know how frustrating it can be when you see this blood red orange surge cloud and start driving towards it only to have it seem like we are gaming you as it slowly but surely inches away from you as you drive closer to it.
> 
> Rest assured that our systems are functioning properly as this anomaly occurs and that we are not trying to screw with your mind as you relentlessly drive miles towards this area hoping to make a lot of money from a surging trip.
> 
> During surge, we expect all available drivers to immediately turn their driver apps on in order to stop the surge as quickly as possible so that our passengers can be transported at base rates. Base rates will make you more money as more passengers are willing to ride.
> 
> Even though surge is based on supply and demand, we are more than happy to send you ping requests that are outside of surge. In fact, our systems will certainly at times ping you on a long distance pickup that is clearly on the opposite side of the surge cloud. Expect this to occur multiple times as we expect you to overlook the surge area you are trying to reach and accept this long distance ping to keep your acceptance rate high and to ensure that our passengers receive the best experience possible at the previously described base rate.
> 
> Once again, thanks for reaching out. If you have any further questions, feel free to contact us at uber support.


Ah-hahahahahaha. That was a great piece of writing from driver support. You summed it up in a nutshell. What in the hell are you doing driving rideshare, Fewber? That piece was spot on in regard to surge areas and the games the mother ship plays with us.


----------



## Rakos

Fewber said:


> Dear OP,
> 
> Thanks for reaching out.
> 
> We know how frustrating it can be when you see this blood red orange surge cloud and start driving towards it only to have it seem like we are gaming you as it slowly but surely inches away from you as you drive closer to it.
> 
> Rest assured that our systems are functioning properly as this anomaly occurs and that we are not trying to screw with your mind as you relentlessly drive miles towards this area hoping to make a lot of money from a surging trip.
> 
> During surge, we expect all available drivers to immediately turn their driver apps on in order to stop the surge as quickly as possible so that our passengers can be transported at base rates. Base rates will make you more money as more passengers are willing to ride.
> 
> Even though surge is based on supply and demand, we are more than happy to send you ping requests that are outside of surge. In fact, our systems will certainly at times ping you on a long distance pickup that is clearly on the opposite side of the surge cloud. Expect this to occur multiple times as we expect you to overlook the surge area you are trying to reach and accept this long distance ping to keep your acceptance rate high and to ensure that our passengers receive the best experience possible at the previously described base rate.
> 
> Once again, thanks for reaching out. If you have any further questions, feel free to contact us at uber support.


Oh Yes...just remember...

To ALWAYS stay "online"...

As this helps our computer...

To keep track of you whereabouts...

This way we will ALWAYS be able...

To tell when you go thru the drive thru...

At Jack-in-the-Crack...and McDees...

So we can get you all the coupons...

To keep your cost low...

After all you ARE a "PARTNER"...8>)

And you can get those well deserved...

and coveted brownie points...

To match you highly prized Badges...8>)

That is all...8>)

Rakos


----------



## woodywho

I've learned from this forum it's not where you are, its where the pax pings you from (inside the surge/prime time area) otherwise you're chasing chasing a leprechaun while riding a unicorn.


----------



## Fewber

NoPooPool said:


> Ah-hahahahahaha. That was a great piece of writing from driver support. You summed it up in a nutshell. What in the hell are you doing driving rideshare, Fewber? That piece was spot on in regard to surge areas and the games the mother ship plays with us.


Just imagine if I were to become Rohit's ghostwriter... haha


----------



## Kodyhead

daave1 said:


> Uber surge is based on a supply-and-demand principle. If there are more ride requests in an area than there are drivers, then the surge Cloud appears. Just like it was said earlier, drivers flock to the surge and cause it to disappear. The best thing to do is to stay put just outside of the area. If all the noobs would do this, the Surge would be much more effective and we could beat Uber at their own game!


my theory is historical data is factored in as well, like how many rides this time last year, last month last week etc


----------



## Uber_Jay2

Kodyhead said:


> my theory is historical data is factored in as well, like how many rides this time last year, last month last week etc


Agreed it's a prediction and it's saying hey not enough over here for what might possibly get requests. YOU WASTE MONEY CHASING SURGES YOU BETTER OFF WHERE YOU'RE AT MOST OF THE TIME...


----------



## Juggalo9er

Uber_Jay2 said:


> Agreed it's a prediction and it's saying hey not enough over here for what might possibly get requests. YOU WASTE MONEY CHASING SURGES YOU BETTER OFF WHERE YOU'RE AT MOST OF THE TIME...


Nobody is better off here


----------



## oldfart

Smitty in the Lou said:


> Hi all. First post and still fairly new at the game. I've noticed that when driving to a surge area it seems to disappear once I get there like "ha ha &%[email protected]!* you just kidding." Is this common or am I just cursed?


Thought you would enjoy this screenshot of me surrounded by surge


----------



## NoPooPool

oldfart said:


> View attachment 228707
> 
> Thought you would enjoy this screenshot of me surrounded by surge


Looks like a UGE forest fire of Surge.


----------



## Uber_Jay2

Juggalo9er said:


> Nobody is better off here
> View attachment 228704


 Over saturated i see. ours will go up to 100+ next thing it will be like only 8. Major airport.


----------



## Wraiththe

"I've learned from this forum it's not where you are, its where the pax pings you from (inside the surge/prime time area) otherwise you're chasing chasing a leprechaun while riding a unicorn. "
If your pax is in a surge zone and you are not, that does not mean you will get the surge? Not at all!


----------

